# Warning for "Apple Find My Phone" user's!



## bigbearsfan (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, thanks to the prick or pricks who stole all those nude photos of celebrities, Icloud has just updated its security and will now automatically send an email notification to the email address to the user's email account when you use the "Find my phone"

Here is the message I got trying to use teensafe last night.


DUE TO APPLE ICLOUD SECURITY CHANGES IF YOU CONTINUE APPLE WILL SEND AN EMAIL ALERT TO:

Also I found this tidbit search on bing.



> *Apple will add additional security steps to keep hackers out of user accounts in the wake of the celebrity photo scandal and will aggressively encourage users to take stricter measures, the company’s chief executive, Tim Cook, has said.
> 
> Apple will alert users through email and push notifications when someone tries to change an account password, restore iCloud data to a new device, or when a device logs into an account for the first time, Cook told the Wall Street Journal.*


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

This is why I don't do anything "cloud" and will not implement it where I work.

I have told managers if they want to put company info on "the cloud", that's up to them and I won't support it or be held liable if the information gets stolen.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bigbearsfan said:


> Well, thanks to the prick or pricks who stole all those nude photos of celebrities, Icloud has just updated its security and will now automatically send an email notification to the email address to the user's email account when you use the "Find my phone"
> 
> Here is the message I got trying to use teensafe last night.
> 
> ...


From what I've seen w/ my own iCloud account, the alert is sent only when logging into iCloud via a web browser. I've never used Teensafe, but -- from what I understand -- it requires that you you use a web browser to log into the target iCloud account in order to view archived backup data. If this is correct, I can see why an alert would be sent.

I'd also like to share the following...

In my recent testing using Wondershare Dr. Fone to access my iCloud device backups, no alerts or notifications have been sent.

In my recent testing using the "Find My iPhone" and "Find My Friends" iOS apps, no alerts or notifications have been sent.


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

If it's a new request yes it will send notification. If it was previously authorized, like say my ex's iPad, it will just go to the app. Good way to find her in the middle of the desert when she was at "the gym"


----------



## fr33yay0 (Aug 9, 2014)

So far, it only sent me an e-mail when I did it from the browser. From my iphone app, it doesn't send anything. Lucky for me, the old email she uses for apple ID doesn't work anymore. So I got lucky.


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

It only sends it once to advise that a new device has accessed icloud. Browser, iPad, iPod, iPhone, whatever. After that it's an authorized device.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

DoveEnigma13 said:


> It only sends it once to advise that a new device has accessed icloud. Browser, iPad, iPod, iPhone, whatever. After that it's an authorized device.


Hmm. I've not noticed this behavior. I'll do some additional testing and report back.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

DoveEnigma13 said:


> If it's a new request yes it will send notification. If it was previously authorized, like say my ex's iPad, it will just go to the app. *Good way to find her in the middle of the desert when she was at "the gym*"


Of subjecct, but I remember reading a post of how a BS used a phone find app to locate his the wife WHILE she was cheating.

He ripped up to the OM's car. Opend the door and yanked his barea$$ wife out. Ran around the other side of the OM's car. The OM got scared and took off. The BS got abck in to his oen car and took off. Leaving the stbxw standing there wering nothi'n but a "smile".

Was that you?


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Another thing about the Iphone,((many may already know this)) but need to know the spouses passwords. 

Use the spotlight option. Type in anything you think you might want to know what might have been typed on the phone. It will show up. Let's say you want to know if your spouse has called anyone handsome or beautiful as you know they haven't called you in a while? Just type it in... should show all references. 

~sammy


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> Of subjecct, but I remember reading a post of how a BS used a phone find app to locate his the wife WHILE she was cheating.
> 
> He ripped up to the OM's car. Opend the door and yanked his barea$$ wife out. Ran around the other side of the OM's car. The OM got scared and took off. The BS got abck in to his oen car and took off. Leaving the stbxw standing there wering nothi'n but a "smile".
> 
> Was that you?


No wasn't me. I wish it was though.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

sammy3 said:


> Another thing about the Iphone,((many may already know this)) but need to know the spouses passwords.
> 
> Use the spotlight option. Type in anything you think you might want to know what might have been typed on the phone. It will show up. Let's say you want to know if your spouse has called anyone handsome or beautiful as you know they haven't called you in a while? Just type it in... should show all references.
> 
> ~sammy


Spotlight has to be configured to search all the different areas for this to effectively work, and if the text/imessage/email has been deleted and the internal clean up routine run by the device (this is something the device doesn't during back up and maintenance on its own) it still might not show up.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BTW, I posted this in droog's thread yesterday, but I might as well share it here...

I can confirm that using WDF to download and export iCloud device backups does indeed trigger a notification e-mail.

Having said that, a filter or rule can be configured to deal w/ the notifications pretty effectively. (This will require access to the e-mail account that is linked to the Apple iTunes/iCloud account.)


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Squeakr said:


> Spotlight has to be configured to search all the different areas for this to effectively work, and if the text/imessage/email has been deleted and the internal clean up routine run by the device (this is something the device doesn't during back up and maintenance on its own) it still might not show up.


Yes. Easy to change and it is a bit hidden so nobody will notice unless they go looking to see what is set up to be searchable.

Settings > General > Spotlight Search


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

watch out...as of today

now even if you use 'find my phone' from another phone, not just a web browser, it sends a warning email to the user the first time.


so don't track those iphones unless you're able to delete that first warning email!

Edit:

I was mistaken, it's EVERY time you use find my phone, not just the first time.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ReidWright said:


> watch out...as of today
> 
> now even if you use 'find my phone' from another phone, not just a web browser, it sends a warning email to the user the first time.
> 
> ...


Filters and rules. They're your friends.


----------



## dadof2 (May 9, 2014)

On a related note, is there an app for a keylogger for Iphone? I know about Dr. Fone but that downloads info after the fact. I am wondering about something I can install on the phone and then check it periodically from my pc to see any messages, passwords, etc.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

dadof2 said:


> On a related note, is there an app for a keylogger for Iphone? I know about Dr. Fone but that downloads info after the fact. I am wondering about something I can install on the phone and then check it periodically from my pc to see any messages, passwords, etc.


There's SpyBubble and mSpy, both of which require the device to be jailbroken.


----------



## dadof2 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Gus


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Word.


----------



## RobC (May 20, 2015)

After much research, I have decided to use Teensafe. The Apple id is a iCloud email address and I have access to the MacBook. If I log into icloud Mail on the Macbbok in icloud.com, couldn't I create a rule there to delete any messages from Apple in order to circumvent the email notification? If I do so, will the email also be deleted on the iPhone and any other Apple devices receiving email from that iCloud email address/account?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

RobC said:


> After much research, I have decided to use Teensafe. The Apple id is a iCloud email address and I have access to the MacBook. If I log into icloud Mail on the Macbbok in icloud.com, couldn't I create a rule there to delete any messages from Apple in order to circumvent the email notification? If I do so, will the email also be deleted on the iPhone and any other Apple devices receiving email from that iCloud email address/account?


Yes, you can set rules to handle incoming mail for an iCloud.com e-mail account. Unfortunately, it would appear that the most that you can do w/ a rule is to send e-mails to the Trash folder; IOW, you can't delete them outright. This means that you'd have to delete the contents of the Trash folder on a regular basis, or at least as often as you use a browser to log into the iCloud account.

What you might want to look into is using a mail app (i.e. Outlook or _possibly_ the default Mail app on your MacBook) to manage the mail for you.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

This is me pointing out that in the normal non-bizarro part of the world, apart from the monitoring hell we live/lived in, great privacy is actually a positive thing, something we should all care about, and no one beats apple at this game in phones today. Security is woven into the hardware in a way you can't do with Android.

https://www.apple.com/business/docs/iOS_Security_Guide.pdf


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Also, for tracking, meet my little friend:

GPS Log Book - Home

Pop the sticker off, open the case and put black tape over the suspicious Led lights that flash, and all you have by appearance is a functioning car charger. Works brilliantly right down the space the car parked in on the satellite map. Seriously this is like accurate within feet and fully integrated with a good map system. ($24/yr).

Have a 2nd charger to swap out when when you pull the data. Much more practical then the battery powered or Cell phone based services.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ScrambledEggs said:


> Also, for tracking, meet my little friend:
> 
> GPS Log Book - Home
> 
> ...


Wow, that's pretty sweet...

...but a bit unnecessary when you live in a strictly GM household.

https://www.onstar.com/web/portal/family-link


----------

